# Door and Drawer Calculator



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

This post might belong somewhere else. Feel free to move it. 

When I'm building raised/panel doors, drawer fronts and drawer boxes, I often find myself agonizing over the math involved. I understand the math well enough, but it's just so easy to add what I need to subtract, or forget to double a dimension as needed. I'd calculate 3 times, measure twice and cut once; and still make a stupid mistake late in the day. Finally I built a spreadsheet where I can input all the particulars for my project and it will calculate the dimensions for me. It just cuts down on the errors. Sharing here in case someone else might find it useful.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good one Andy. It probably should be in a different category. If I can figure out which one and how to do it in this new format I'll move it.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this. I have a double door to make for my shed so this will be a good check to make sure I don't screw up the math.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Put a copy of this thread in the "Dynamic calculators" sub-forum in "Tools and Woodworking"

http://www.routerforums.com/dynamic-calculators/

Good link Andy....


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

thanks...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks good Andy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you very much, Andy. I put it in my laptop´s desk


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Thank you very much, Andy. I put it in my laptop´s desk


So...your laptop's desk? Is that your front pocket or your back pocket? >


----------



## kevin887 (Mar 11, 2014)

thanks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks...


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

I've added this to my "stuff" directory, I'm sure I will use it as a nice memory aid!


----------

